# Buffedshows 1- ca100



## DarknessShadow (10. September 2010)

Also mir ist grad langweilig und da dachte ich mir ich guck mir mal die alten Buffedshows an als Heinrich noch da war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Aber dann kam da ein Fehler 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kann mir wer weiterhelfen ?

Liegts an meinem Pc/Browser?
hab Firefox und IE 	auf Win7 (funkitoniert bei beiden nicht und bei beiden selber fehler)


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. September 2010)

Und welche Flash-Version hast du?


----------



## DarknessShadow (10. September 2010)

hab meine version aktualisiert und gleicher fehler


----------



## DarknessShadow (11. September 2010)

/push


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. September 2010)

Gib mal mehr Informationen zu deinem System.

Ich hab nun (fast) alle Shows durchprobiert und bei keiner irgendeinen Fehler gehabt.

Ich nutze Vista x86, IE8, Flashplayer 10.1.
Den Shockwave Player in Verison 11.5.8.612 hab ich auch.

Auf eine "offiziele" Antwort wirst du wahrscheinlich bis Montag warten müssen.


----------



## DarknessShadow (11. September 2010)

Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit

Flashplayer 10.1

Firefox 3.5.12

Shockwave Player 11.5


sonst noch irgendwelche infos ?


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. September 2010)

Hmm, hilft vielleicht ein Update von FireFox auf die aktuelle Version?

Nutzt du den IE als 32 oder 64Bit Version? Da muss man ja auch wegen des Flashplugins aufpassen.


----------



## DarknessShadow (12. September 2010)

Firefox geupdated und funtz nicht -.-"

IE 64 bit

und es gitb eine 32 und 64 bit version vom flashplayer ?!


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. September 2010)

Ob es eine 64Bit-Version gibt, bin ich mir aktuell nicht sicher.

Kannst du es mal mit der 32Bit Version vom IE testen?

BTW: Irgendwelche Adblocker, die da vlt. in die Quere kommen?


----------



## DarknessShadow (12. September 2010)

also wenns keine 64 bit version gibt dann ahb cih das ganze schon mit 32 getestet ^^ und funtz net -.-"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




soweit cih weis sollte keins davon irgendwas blocken (kann mich aber auch irren


----------



## ZAM (13. September 2010)

Hi,

ob es speziell an Vista liegt, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen (kein Vista vorhanden). Ich kann auch momentan noch nicht davon ausgehen, dass es ein Problem auf unserer Seite ist, da es der erste Report zu diesem Problem ist. Am Player selbst wurde jedoch nichts verändert und die Show-Dateien sind vorhanden, sowie zumindest unter Windows 7 64bit in allen Browsern abspielbar.


----------



## DarknessShadow (13. September 2010)

Aber wie bringt mich das weiter ? :O



ZAM schrieb:


> zumindest unter Windows 7 64bit in allen Browsern abspielbar.




Dann wieso funktioniert es nicht bei mir ?


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ob es speziell an Vista liegt, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen (kein Vista vorhanden). Ich kann auch momentan noch nicht davon ausgehen, dass es ein Problem auf unserer Seite ist, da es der erste Report zu diesem Problem ist. Am Player selbst wurde jedoch nichts verändert und die Show-Dateien sind vorhanden, sowie zumindest unter Windows 7 64bit in allen Browsern abspielbar.



Zam, er hat ja Win7. Bei mir unter Vista geht ja alles. Bei ihm unter Win7 geht nix.


----------



## DarknessShadow (15. September 2010)

/push

hab das problem immernoch :O


Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit

Flashplayer 10.1

Firefox 3.6

Shockwave Player 11.5


----------



## ZAM (15. September 2010)

DarknessShadow schrieb:


> /push
> 
> hab das problem immernoch :O
> 
> ...



Ich kann das Problem wie gesagt nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. September 2010)

Und mit der 32Bit-Version des IE8?


----------



## DarknessShadow (16. September 2010)

funktioniert leider nicht -.-"


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2010)

Kannst du mal ne Beispielshow verlinken, die nicht läuft?


----------



## Tikume (17. September 2010)

Kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn das Problem nur bei einer Person auftritt liegt es meistens daran dass der sich irgendwas an seinen Installationen versaut hat.


----------



## DarknessShadow (17. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Kannst du mal ne Beispielshow verlinken, die nicht läuft?



http://videos.buffed.de/view/video/1

die geht nicht


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. September 2010)

Getestet mit:

Server 2008 x64, IE8 - geht
Vista x32, IE8 - geht
Vista x32, FF 3.6.10 - geht

Kannst du mal Flash deinstallieren und neu installieren?


----------



## DarknessShadow (17. September 2010)

mach ich mal


edit: geht leider immernoch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (17. September 2010)

DarknessShadow schrieb:


> http://videos.buffed.de/view/video/1
> 
> die geht nicht



Opera, FF, Chrome, IE8 +- Kom-Modus, Windows XP 32 Bit läuft.
Ich schaus mir dann zuhause unter Win7 64 bit nochmal an - aber ich kann jetzt schon sagen, dass es nicht an dem Player oder dem Server liegt.


----------



## DarknessShadow (17. September 2010)

FUNKTIONIERT !!!


----------

